# Smoking a Bottom Round



## jeremymillrood (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanted to do beef ribs this weekend, but the butcher and the supermarket were both out.  So, I decided on a bottom round.  I know it's not the best candidate for smoking, but I figured I would give it a try.  I have a 5 and a half pounder.  I'm going to do a dry rub and smoke it to 150.  For maximum tenderness, should I foil and then put it back in the smoker, or should I just pull foil and let rest?  Thanks.


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 17, 2010)

i would just let it rest unless you like it well done? i did a bottom round and it made some good roast beef i thought, alot of people on here turn their nose up at a bottom round, but i think you will like it.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 17, 2010)

Saw you posted this a while ago, how did it turn out?


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 17, 2010)

I definitely don't want it well done. Haven't done it yet.. going to fire up the smoker tomorrow around 10:30.  I'm figuring 5 to 6 hrs at 225 to 250 to get it to 150.  then let it rest for an hr.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Now thats about good on the time but I would only take it to about 125-130 for rare and alittle more done on the ends. Where are you in jax??? I'm in the northside amd there are acouple in the southside area too.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 17, 2010)

I would also pull it around 130° and let it rest. I do bottom rounds often for thin sliced sammie meat. good luck!


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 17, 2010)

So you're saying to only take it to 130, I want it closer to medium rare so maybe I'll do 140.  I'm in Mandarin, over off Loretto Road.

What kind of sauce would you guys serve with this if I'm doing sandwiches?


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 17, 2010)

it should cook pretty quick maybe 3 hours? seems like mine cooked very fast


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm figuring around 5 hrs for this one, it's a little over 5 1/2 pounds, so we'll see..On to the pictures..

Got the fire going, getting rid of that tiny fire pan and doing this grate mod made all the difference in the world..I was able to get it easily up to 250 and hold it there in fact I had to shut off the bottom vents almost entirely to keep it from getting to hot.

Getting everyting ready, I used the Cowboy lump charcoal I had and a couple of pieces of well seasoned oak that I split up to get things going.








Got some hickory chunks for the smoke







Here is is burning down getting ready to put the meat on..







Got it steady at about 250







Here is the meat, it had a nice layer of fat on top.







Decided to give the braising a try, put it in a pan with some olive oil and hit each side until it was lightly brown.







I'll skip ahead here, I put some slits in the meat and stuffed 5 cloves of garlic in there, injected with a mixture of coca cola, apple juice, garlic and onion powder, then slathered with mustard and put my regular brisket rub on the outside.







Into the smoker, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 17, 2010)

Brought it up to 145 pulled it and foiled it a bath of beef broth, onions, garlic and onion powder and some italian seasoning..then brought it up to 155 and pulled it off..It's resting now until I'm ready to slice..Looks like it came out pretty good.  Hoping it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks and sounds good, did a bottom round yesterday that I shredded for Italian beef, good stuff!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 17, 2010)

beautiful roast!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 17, 2010)

Well?  how did it taste? Sure looked good.


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 18, 2010)

Tasted great..sorry I didn't get any other pics..company came shortly after I pulled it out, so I had to get it sliced up in a hurry.  Final temp was 163 after resting for about 1 hr and a half.  The meat was extremley juicy and tender.  First cut I made using a regular knife was in the wrong direction, against the grain, so I broke out the food slicer and did it up deli style then put the meat back in the juice and in the oven on warm until we were ready to eat..I served it up on a kaiser bun topped with provolone cheese and then put in the broiler on high for about a minute to get the bun toasted and the cheese melted..soaked the bun with some juice and added some horse radish sauce and spicey mustard, it was excellent.  I'd definitely do this again.


----------



## pandemonium (Jan 18, 2010)

glad you liked it, i see you got it at Winn Dixie i was looking at their flier buy one get one, i need to pick up a few of those!! ohh how long did it take to cook? just wondering if i could do one after work?


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I got it at W/D and I screwed up too, they had buy 1 get one and I didn't get a 2nd.  Oh well.  For the round I brought it to 145, that took around 4 hrs, then I foiled and put back on for another hr before pulling at about 155.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 18, 2010)

*Have you ever done a London Broil ?*


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 18, 2010)

Man that sounds delicious, Happy to hear it went over big!


----------



## jeremymillrood (Jan 19, 2010)

I've grilled them, but never did one in the smoker..

Thanks, and I have just enough left overs to make a couple more sandwiches this week.  I think I'm going to do a chuck next time and shred it.


----------



## chad01 (Feb 4, 2010)

If i want to do a complete smoke with a bottom round what internal temp should I bring it up to if i want to shred it?


----------



## andrew82 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man I gotta try this! Looks good!


----------



## Cabanaboy62 (Oct 7, 2019)

chad01 said:


> If i want to do a complete smoke with a bottom round what internal temp should I bring it up to if i want to shred it?





chad01 said:


> If i want to do a complete smoke with a bottom round what internal temp should I bring it up to if i want to shred it?



I smoke mine to 197 and Cut to half inch slices against the grain. The slices will shred easily but I pull apart to small chunks that add body but melt nicely when being devoured. Very Important...  I smoke it in a small pan and reserve the juices as a lean roast needs the juices added back in or it will be slightly dry. This turns out delicious and I will never smoke a roast to “Slice Thinly” temps again!  Another Important note;  Anything smoked over 170* will “Stall” around 165* as a small fiber roast. This stall can last for 4-6 hours so a 3# round roast can take longer to smoke than an 8# brisquet. I get around this by Souv vide method. 6 hours at 200* Saturday afternoon, fridge overnight and smoke for 6 hours Sunday afternoon to reheat and bark up. I just saved you from extreme anguish there! Lol. Remember to reserve the juices!


----------

